# Official 2018 Outcast Sale Thread.



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

The "Oft imitated, but, never duplicated" 2018 Outcast Spring Sale is just around the corner. This is the largest event of it's kind. Come down to Outcast Tackle And Marine March 1st through the 4th. Gate opens at 0400 on March 1st on Thursday morning, rain, snow, sleet or hail. Tents will go up well in advance. As usual free food for customers will be provided. This promises to be the largest one yet. Some things to look forward to...

Lots of rep samples in the reels and rods. 
Plenty of clothing..like Pelagic and Guy Harvey.
A plethora of Penn Combos, (Battle II, Fierce and even the Pink Ladies Passion version!)
Lots of lead, (Like 6000# of it) priced 17 cents an oz on 1oz and larger.
Knives, knives and more knives!
Plenty of nets, (Bait and cast)
The Outcast brand rods will be available outside. Conventional, spinning and Jigging is even back available!
Lots of braid and floro too!!

Get your reels down there now to be respooled! Drop them off now and pick them up anytime during the sale. Get the best line prices around!!

Bring yo' kids! Bring yo' dogs! Bring yo' wives or hubbies! Bring you wife or hubbies dog!! Just come on out!!!

Outcast Tackle and Marine
3520 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola Florida
(850)-457-1450


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Well now that I am suck at work for a couple extra weeks I will now be in town to spend all my money at the sale!


----------



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

Dilly Dilly:thumbup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I know you dropped the hunting side, but will there be tree stands and feeders like in the past at the sale?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think so.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll be ready this year!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah this year is gonna be good.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Question...is it really worth spending the night in line for the grand opening?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Question...is it really worth spending the night in line for the grand opening?


A handful do every year. Guess it depends on what you are after.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> A handful do every year. Guess it depends on what you are after.


I thought most of them just did it to see Wades smiling face at the crack of dawn.  I guess that is about the only time I get to see Woodley any more though come to think of it.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

Customers will start showing up Wednesday afternoon. It is an event so if you want to hang out all night you are welcome to. The main reason people wait all night is for the rep samples on rods and reels. They are limited. Most everything else will be in large quantities. We will update items of interest as we get closer. I did hear a rumor that we might have Costa’s outside for the first time ever. Details later. Often imitated never duplicated.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Got my Egg from the sale last year and still use it weekly! Can't wait to go back.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Will you have Mustad circle hooks on sale like you did a few years ago?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

We will have Mustad, Owner, and Eagle Claw circle hooks on sale under the tents.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Question...is it really worth spending the night in line for the grand opening?


Had a young lady in line all night a few years ago. She was like in the first 3 or 4 there. He husband was military and could not be there. She went in his place. When we opened at 0400, she ran, not walked, ran to the two Shimano 50WLRS Tiagras we had, grabbed them and slammed them down at the register. That....is a keeper!!!!!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*I have to bring an electric reel to be spooled..*

I have two Elec Tra Mates that need spooling. I will have to bring them by. I always need knives, hooks and flouro.A few years ago I picked up two green eggs. I have a brother who treats me right. My fishing buddy. They burn regularly. Love em


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

How much off will the eggs be?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

We have not set the exact prices on eggs but there will be a savings of approximately $100 on the large eggs. We will have several package deals available for each size egg.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/OutcastTac...mLoSbQT4K5o5rmDHbDMmLDhXA-Xuqh9nJKf-I&fref=nf


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Went by this morning and looked at the completed reorganization. Took a few pics.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

A few more pics, including the Penn Passion combo.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna have the Outcast brand cobia rods for 59.00. 8 foot with wire guides. Regular price 119.00.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll be the first to ask. What's on the menu?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Pickled herring eggs, mullet roe covered in limburger cheese and boiled chicken livers.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Downtime2 said:


> Had a young lady in line all night a few years ago. She was like in the first 3 or 4 there. He husband was military and could not be there. She went in his place. When we opened at 0400, she ran, not walked, ran to the two Shimano 50WLRS Tiagras we had, grabbed them and slammed them down at the register. That....is a keeper!!!!!


I believe most military wives that stay with their husband are keepers. My younger brother was in the Army for either 24 or 26 yrs. They're still together.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

The menu will be similar to last year. I have not decided on the exact menu.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gulp Alive. 1/2 pints. New Penny, Pearl White, and Natural. 

$5.99 each.

Hundreds will be available.

Beat that at WallyWurld!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Unloading 400+ Penn combos and 1000 more Penn and Star rods!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Pickled herring eggs, mullet roe covered in limburger cheese and boiled chicken livers.


That’s gonna be one awesome fart!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> That’s gonna be one awesome fart!!


...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> Unloading 400+ Penn combos and 1000 more Penn and Star rods!!



Good grief look at all that goodness!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thousands (literally) Yo- Zuri Lures. 50%-70% off! Many more styles and colors than pictured!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Any rain gear? Last jacket i got there about 5 years ago(not at the sale) is on its last leg.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

I am working on rain gear. Not sure if it’s going to happen yet. At least under the tents that is. We will have Grundens inside the store and they will be on sale.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

outcast said:


> I am working on rain gear. Not sure if it’s going to happen yet. At least under the tents that is. We will have Grundens inside the store and they will be on sale.


Ok sounds good hope you can get some under the tent! Either way i will be there to spend some money like always


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Semi-off topic but do ya'll carry Falcon Rods?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

Sorry we do not carry Falcon rods.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

A little more stuff has arrived for the Spring sale. Yesterday 22 pallets and today 28 double stacked pallets. Gonna have some stuff !!!!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Will there be any Sufix 832 Advanced Superline in 30 & 40 lb on 300 yd spools???

Thx...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> A little more stuff has arrived for the Spring sale. Yesterday 22 pallets and today 28 double stacked pallets. Gonna have some stuff !!!!!!


Do you have a price on the beach carts yet. And are they gonna have the big tires on them. Thanks 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure of the prices yet, but, there will be carts with normal and oversized tires available. The prices will be rock bottom.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Not sure of the prices yet, but, there will be carts with normal and oversized tires available. The prices will be rock bottom.


Cool thanks. Gonna need to come get one with the 8 rod holders and big tires. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I will not give my money/Sale OR NOT/where the help treats ya like crap. Unless you are dumping a lot o cash. been there three times and all of them sucked,They aint all they they think they are,or act like they are. And people think Mikes gun shop is bad. Yall should go through out cast one day.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

They've been nothing but helpful, went in to look at rods for my Curado K and the guy behind the counter stopped what he was doing and talked to me for at least 20 minutes about what to choose and his experience with the product. 

Are you expecting bartender service at a tackle shop?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I’ve never had poor service at Outcast, I’ve gone in for just bait or some tackle, it didn’t matter, they were always helpful


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I sure would like one of the beach carts with the big tires. I live to far away though.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

My only gripe with outcast is that Tommy got rid of all rod repair items, so I have to go all the way to 9 Mile Road or Orange Beach just to pick up a couple of guides.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Will there be any deals on sabiki rods?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

O-SEA-D said:


> Will there be any deals on sabiki rods?



I love mine that I got there.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> I love mine that I got there.


I'm sure there will be. Heck probably a deal on the whole property. Nothing is safe during this sale. Keep your dog on a leash. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I've consistently had good quality customer service at Outcast, and looking forward to the Big Event.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Will there be any Sufix 832 Advanced Superline in 30 & 40 lb on 300 yd spools???

Thx...

__________
In GOD I trust...


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Spring sale*

I’m sorry about the late replies but as you can imagine I have been very busy. I don’t think we are going to have the Suffix on the 300 yard spools that was requested. Yes we will have sabiki rods. I’m sorry about your bad experience in our store but if I don’t know your grief I can’t fix it. We have been here for 31 years for a reason. I do realize that we can’t please everyone but we try. Sometimes we can have a bad day just like everyone. I would like to work out what ever problem we may have had. Now as far as custom rod supplies I was hoping to have them for the sale but it will be later in the spring but we should have everything you need. We will have tons of boxes of stuff that I don’t even no of. The massive load that showed up yesterday was a pallet deal. I wasn’t able to look inside the boxes. It is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you are going to get. Anything is possible.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

lees way2 said:


> I will not give my money/Sale OR NOT/where the help treats ya like crap. Unless you are dumping a lot o cash. been there three times and all of them sucked,They aint all they they think they are,or act like they are. And people think Mikes gun shop is bad. Yall should go through out cast one day.


Have been "through out cast" many times. Have not had that experience. I am practically no one (I'm not someone they would know), and I have been in that store dozens of times, always found them helpful. Sometimes people have unrealistic expectations? :whistling:


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been there exactly one time when passing through P'cola. Decided to stop by and check out some inshore rods last Fall. Ended up buying 2 of their Custom Guide rods because they were super helpful and gave me a great deal. Even though they're 50 miles from me, I am still thinking about driving over for the sale. My experience was that good.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

bamachem said:


> I've been there exactly one time when passing through P'cola. Decided to stop by and check out some inshore rods last Fall. Ended up buying 2 of their Custom Guide rods because they were super helpful and gave me a great deal. Even though they're 50 miles from me, I am still thinking about driving over for the sale. My experience was that good.


If you haven’t been to the spring sale you have to come over for it. Honestly never seen anything else like it. Best deals of the year and good food for lunch. Make a day if it...

There’s a reason why the sale and outcast are a success... Been shopping there since the old store probably 25 years ago now (jeez). They are not even in the same ballpark as Mike’s used to be... Not to mention Gulf Breeze B&T.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

bukshot01 said:


> If you haven’t been to the spring sale you have to come over for it. Honestly never seen anything else like it. Best deals of the year and good food for lunch. Make a day if it...
> 
> There’s a reason why the sale and outcast are a success... Been shopping there since the old store probably 25 years ago now (jeez). They are not even in the same ballpark as Mike’s used to be... Not to mention Gulf Breeze B&T.


Has the forum ever tried to make it there for a Meetup? 

Too rowdy?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I personally know people who come stay overnight from out of town just to go to this sale. It is well worth your drive.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Any tips on where to park?

Will Van Stall be on sale?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Rat-L-Traps. Lots of them. Assorted colors and sizes $2.95. We will have tons of freshwater stuff this year. Charlie's Worms,Culprit,Creme,Zoom all colors 4 packs/$5.00


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I only get over to P'cola about 2 or 3 times but Outcast is a great tackle store so I visit it when I'm in town. The sale seems to ebb and flow from year to year but they are always helpful and will get you what you need which counts for itself. I don't mind paying a little bit more to get tackle that's not junk and experienced folks that know what they're selling unlike Bass Pro.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Rat-L-Traps. Lots of them. Assorted colors and sizes $2.95. We will have tons of freshwater stuff this year. Charlie's Worms,Culprit,Creme,Zoom all colors 4 packs/$5.00


Those are great for redfish and any mackerel also

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, the larger tents are up. It's gonna look a little different this year. We start unpacking stuff tomorrow and begin 4 days of stocking up. Looks like tis one is gonna have more inventory than ever before. I don't say that as a sales pitch, mor as a actual fact. I will try and snag a couple pics along the way and get some more info as available.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Started unloading the inventory today into the tents. Sheesh!, There is alot more than I have ever seen....and I have been involved in it a long time. This sale will have new stuff put out all along just because of space restrictions. The tents will be stocked very nicely. Biggest selection of freshwater stuff in a long time too.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Will yall have any stradics on sale?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spring sale*

Yes we will have Stradics both inside and some rep samples under the tents


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Did I miss the menu? I'm really looking forward to the sale this year.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thur. Hamburgers and hot dogs
Fri. Shrimp and crawfish boil
Sat. BBQ butts and chicken
Sun. Red beans and rice, jambalaya


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Its not to late to drop off a couple spools for line is it? Thanks


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope. Be a droppin'...


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Ok thanks


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

any pictures or updates? Kayaks?


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

what are the hours for the sale on Friday and Sunday?

Looking forward to it this year, got me some nice rods and reels last year


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

How many people are usuallt in line at opening time?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> How many people are usuallt in line at opening time?


Hundreds


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

gameaholic said:


> How many people are usuallt in line at opening time?


Few years back helicopters were dropping folks in on ropes.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Hours*

6am to 8 pm the rest of the weekend.


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

Anybody knows how much they are asking for the fish-n-mate beach cart with balloon wheels? Need to know the extent of honey-do's to complete before coming down there


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

makats said:


> Anybody knows how much they are asking for the fish-n-mate beach cart with balloon wheels? Need to know the extent of honey-do's to complete before coming down there


I think i saw $200


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Cart*

The large cart with the orange wheels is $209.95


----------

